# No-high Anti-cancer meds? BadKittySmiles oil without decaboxylation?



## GDPowers (Jul 5, 2013)

Hey everyone thanks for your help. I'm wondering if I can make no-high anti cancer meds. 

Does THCA need to be converted to THC to be effective against cancer?

Im making them for a friend who has no interest in getting high and has a very important job she cannot be impaired for or have suspicious co-workers. 

I figure ingesting non-decarbed meds is a no-brainer but I've been searching literally all day and can't find any info clarifying if THCA is effective as anti cancer meds. So far I've been reading it's good for inflammation and seizures etc but nothing about cancer. 

I really like BadKittySmiles method of preparing concentrates for ingestion and have used her/his method many times before and consider this the most effective form of delivery. 

So maybe someone's got an answer or at least can tell me if I'm on the right track. Thank you for helping the world heal


----------

